# Mardling or Squitting?



## wafflycat (2 Feb 2008)

next weekend anyone?


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Feb 2008)

I've been away too long, that means nothing to me unless they are races!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wafflycat (2 Feb 2008)

A couple of audaxes on Saturday, starting on the outskirts of Norwich (Colney). The Old Squit is a 200km audax & The Norfolk Mardle is 100km of fun.


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the explanation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bottlemsher (2 Feb 2008)

I'm Mardling


----------



## wafflycat (2 Feb 2008)

bottlemsher said:


> I'm Mardling



On a 'bent?

_I'll be mardling on my Bianchi tourer_


----------



## bottlemsher (2 Feb 2008)

sorry not on the funny bike for the Mardle
but on it for the big ride on 9th March

and I'll let you try the FWD Ratracer


----------



## wafflycat (2 Feb 2008)

Ooh ta! But I can't get on with two-wheel 'bents. 

Great sadness, as I love my 'bent trike, 'bents being huge fun.


----------



## Will1985 (2 Feb 2008)

Damn I forgot about this and have other stuff next weekend.


----------

